# The Two Princesses Of Bamerre



## legolasismine (Mar 25, 2003)

Has anyone here ever read the book The Two Princesses Of Bamerre?
Well if you haven't you should,I have and its really good I even got my name from one of the characters,Adlenia but only her friends called her addie thats how I came up with my name Adlyn,anyway when I first read the story I realized how it was somehow like LOTR,but if you ever see it in a book store I suggest you read it,its great!


----------



## Talierin (Mar 25, 2003)

I've read it, and met the author... I like Ella Enchanted better though


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 25, 2003)

Omigosh you met the author wow thats incredible!
But ella was okay to me but I really loved Adlenia and Rhy's


----------



## Kellivara (Mar 28, 2003)

I read it....THEN I bought it....and am tempted to read it again.......

..............RHYS ROX!.............


.........


........................lol, the faerie dude is kewl too^_^ (I forgot his name though cuz it's been a year and about a hundred books since I read the two princesses of bamarre...)


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm down to the last twenty pages and I just can't finish it for some reason I don't know why,but Adlenia and Rhy's belong together!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 2, 2003)

I just finished reading it for a book report!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, I read it and liked it quite a bit. . .

I kind of felt that the princess was refreshing. She wasn't so politically correct and still managed to be strong.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 11, 2003)

I read it and enjoyed it, but I thought _Ella Enchanted_ was much better.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, I liked Ella Enchanted better as well. It was sweet. . .the only problem was that I had been thinking up a story in my head about a princess (not a Cinderella Princess but a prince's wife) who suddenly comes under a similar enchantment. . .It is always frustrating when someone beats you to an idea that you thought up all by yourself.

I also read "Cinderellis and the Glass Hill," also by Gail Carson-Levine, which was clever but not as good as the other two.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have that book, but i didn't read it yet, so i guess is shhould get started. I read a book with three fairy tale retellings my Gail Carson-Levine. It was good.


----------

